# Fear Crafters Social 5-5-12 Lincoln, NE



## HallowEve

Cinco de Mayo! Fear Crafters Halloween/Haunt Club Social
May 5th @ 5pm, In Lincoln, NE

Bring the lawn chairs! Fear Crafters is having a social gathering! 
Featured food for this event will be a Nacho Bar!
This is a great evening and atmosphere for members to socialize, share ideas, kick back and relax while hanging out with friends.
One of our members will be presenting a make n' take on how to create realistic prop eyeballs!
This event is outdoors and the firepit will be a blazing!

Not a member, but want to find out what Fear Crafters is all about? 
This is a great opportunity to meet the members and learn about our club.
We are asking members to bring a "nacho item" to add to the "bar".
BYOB
Hope to see you there!
Contact us at [email protected] if you have any questions or if you would like to attend!
www.fearcrafters.com


----------

